# Problems with nfs



## pkc (Jan 17, 2013)

Good day,

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=bin/109911 may or may not be related;


```
/usr/home/user1/ -mapall=user1 -network 192.168.1/24
/usr/home/user2 -mapall=root -network 192.168.1/24
```


```
Jan 16 23:12:04 serve mountd[71059]: can't change attributes for /usr/home/user2
Jan 16 23:12:04 serve mountd[71059]: bad exports list line /usr/home/user2 -mapall
```

Eliminating the second export, or changing the first (probably either) to a discrete address rather than a network fixes the problem.

However, my real issue is that I cannot mount the first share /usr/home/user1:


```
mountd[71060]: mount request denied from 192.168.1.5 for /usr/home/user1
```

Perhaps it should be noted that I am attempting the mount from Mac OS X 10.5.
Strangely enough, no mount works from OpenBSD 5.1:

```
NFS Portmap: RPC: Program not registered
```

I was originally trying to compare the two mounts side by side to isolate the difference (since one works). home/user1 is user1:wheel 775, home/user2 is root:wheel 775.

Any ideas? Thanks


----------

